# 69 gto rear window trim ?



## Motion gto (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this site & gto's in general so forgive me for the newb questions. I recently sold my c6 z06 (along with other stuff) & bought a real baldwin motion 69 gto that I'm in the process of restoring. I put all new trim on it except for the rear glass window reveal molding that I couldn't find anywhere. After some research I found that 69 chevelle rear window trim molding is identical and will work on my 69 gto? Before I drop $175 just wanted to make sure this is true and that it is the same molding. Thanks


----------

